# Now, I ask you......



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

.....being as unbiased as you can, if you saw these two dogs, dressed exactly this way, would you have ANY question that one is a boy, and one is a girl? 

Seriously! 

Took them to the pet store. This is how they were dressed. And I can't believe the number of people who asked "boy or girl?" of each of them! Are you blind???? One is OBVIOUSLY in pink and bows and flowers which should, by comparison (even if Tango WASN'T dressed in a masculine theme, ) tell you that she's a girl and the other one is a boy. Or am I missing something? 

One lady was with her husband, very cute young couple, and the man was particularly drawn to Tango and Jazz, asking if he could hold them. He went for Jazz first, and asked if she was a boy or girl..... But before I could say anything, his wife smacked him on the arm and told him to LOOK at her...look at the way she was dressed!.....and then he kinda laughed sheepishly, and said she must be a girl, huh? I had to laugh at that one


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

It's very obvious by the way they are dressed their gender. I can tell you they are both adorable!!!!!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

It's obvious to me that Jazz is a girl with the dress, but Tango? I can see how people would ask. Chiquita is my mom's two pound female chi, and all she owns is two blue sweaters. They probably see your smaller dog and have to ask just to be sure. And as for Jazz, well ... people just don't really pay attention to details sometimes. I don't think it's something to get too offended about.

Whenever I walk Rudy (boy with blue collar) and my friend's big border collie cross Kaylie (girl with purple collar and leash), people just assume the small dog is the girl and the bog one is a boy. Let them assume, because who cares? Not the dogs, I can assure you


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

rudy's gal said:


> It's obvious to me that Jazz is a girl with the dress, but Tango? I can see how people would ask. Chiquita is my mom's two pound female chi, and all she owns is two blue sweaters. They probably see your smaller dog and have to ask just to be sure. And as for Jazz, well ... people just don't really pay attention to details sometimes. I don't think it's something to get too offended about.


Yeah, Tango alone, dressed like that, I can see there might be some gender confusion. But when they're together, and the very obvious femininity of the one compared to the other....well, that's where my understanding fails. 



rudy's gal said:


> Whenever I walk Rudy (boy with blue collar) and my friend's big border collie cross Kaylie (girl with purple collar and leash), people just assume the small dog is the girl and the bog one is a boy. Let them assume, because who cares? Not the dogs, I can assure you


Yeah, I get that. And I think something similar happens with Tango and Jazz...not a size thing, because both are under 4 lbs and they look the same size wise. But it's a coloring issue. Sans clothing, folks tend to assume Tango's the girl and Jazz is the boy because they associate Tango's cream colored fur with femininity, and Jazz's dark coat with masculinity. 

It didn't start out as any kind of an issue to me. But folks consistently continued to confuse their gender, and so now it's become a quest  The more they continue to be mis-gendered, the harder I try to make it unmistakable! :hello1:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We get it every time they are out. Mine are BOTH in BRIGHT pink harnesses, but yep, they think we must have one of each, will breed them and that the darker must be "the boy". No, no and no.
Oh, and that they are "true teacups" because of their size. No.
Had a lady at Home Depot tell me that they were cute and asked to pet them. She then told me that she has a Chi X Jack Russell (I really love this cross by the way-always so cute!) but that he was MUCH smaller than my girls. Okay. MUST have been a teacup Chi bred to a teacup JRT! hahaha!!
What can we really say???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I put Bryco in pink all the time so... :-x but I would say in this situation it's PRETTY OBVIOUS who the girl is and who the boy is!! People just don't look lol...but it is annoying.


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I would prolly ask if tango is a girl.... He has a burly look about him! In a cute way!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Male or female... they're adorable!

But yeah, you'd think most people would have a clue.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to admit when I first looked at Jazz and Tango I screwed up their gender (sorry!) I think it's colouring and size. Tango is soooo cute and itty bitty and Jazz tall and dark haired lol

Kinda funny how people apply human qualities when guessing dog gender ;p


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

People must be asking before they really look. It is pretty obvious which one is which!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey is my only chi and when I take her out she has so many fancy little dresses, bows, lace, flowers, pink , purple, and her color is metallic bright pink with her name is rhinstone letters, I still get asked her gender! So lame. Whenever I see another dog out I'm always observant enough to look for the color of the harness/leash/collar. And if it is a unisex color, I'll ask the dogs name and sometimes that helps too. People just don't think sometimes.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that men just don't get the color clues. A few times my DH has been all "How'd you know the baby was a girl?" When she was wearing pink and barrettes.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

There are people who put their boy dogs in girl clothes. Look at Legally Blonde. That chihuahua had more pink than I do lol. People do it with babies too. Even if they're decked out in pink or blue they think they're a boy.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I know!! It could be annoying sometimes. Jazz is so pretty in her dress and they couldn't see it! Happens to Hershey all the time. She's always dressed in pink with a big bow on her harness and people always call her a he. I guess it's set in most people's minds that darker colored are male and light colored dogs are female.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I could tell by how they are dressed but I can see why people would think Tango looks like a girl,because Bruiser is white/cream and he always gets people thinking he is a girl,they just look more girly in the face I think(in a good way) I dress my boy in pink though lol. But based on their clothing I think its obvious ones in girls clothing and one in boys.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I can tell obviously by the way they are dressed..but honestly some people just aren't that observant. Or it could be that they are so busy looking at their adorable faces they really aren't noticing the clothes!
Everytime I take mine out people ask if they are teacup chihuahuas..and rather than get in a big argument telling them "there is no such thing" i just say.."Nope just regular chihuahuas." lol 
Leila always gets mistaken for a boy even when she's in a dress for petes sakes. It's cause she's black haha


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its clearly obvious! Lol! I do agree with the dark fur being associated with masculinity. People always think Roxy is a boy even if she is in all pink too. Silly people!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im enjoying this topic your little jazz and tango are adorable


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ronnie,
I would absolutely know that Jazz is a girly girl and Tango is a dapper gent by their outfits. You are a terrific mommy.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think people are bothered about what kind of clothes the dogs are being put on, or whether they wear clothes or not tbh. Same applied to babies. Too many people dressed their babies (& dogs) in girlie clothes while they are boys. I came acrossed babies who were in fact boys but wearing blue hair bands while they don't even have any hair to start with. I also came across some Yorkies have hair tie on their head but in fact they are male dogs. 

No matter, if someone comes up to me asking the gender or even just comment, I would just take that as a compliement. After all, they are not really my friends and only people I passed on the street / in the shops. Not that I would see them again.


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, when it those outfits it is easy to see who is a girl and who is a boy. Most importantly is that they are both adorable. Now, if they were to catch me in a bad mood asking that, here is what my reply would be (children under 15 look away)

I will give you a clue...the one humping your leg is not the girl


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Well yes it is quite clear to me which is a boy and which is a girl becasue obviously they would both be in cute little dresses if they were both girls... Tito did used to have ALOT of pink stuff because I liked the color and he didn't complain... His daddy protested and now he has mostly boy colored stuff!


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's obvious and the outfits and leads are stunning! No offence to people who don't have dogs but..........isn't it obvious when one has a penis and one doesn't!! lol xx


----------

